# DisneyLand Paris Parking Costs



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Just back from Disneyland Paris with my five grandchildren, we all had a fantastic week.
There have be lots of threads regarding the cost of parking at Disneyland, so just to give you an update the cost is 30 euros per 24 hours.
There is a massive parking area for motorhomes with plenty of fresh drinking water, toilet waste, and showers with toilet facilities but no electric but there are power points in the shower block to charge mobiles or other appliances.

One other thing we did get two free passes then we booked with P&O ferries.

There are ways around not paying for parking if you are going in to Disneyland theme park for more than two days as a family or you intend to visit a few times over the next year. 

For more info please PM me.

Regards
Ray


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

We go over once or twice a year and there are two main ways to get free parking as we tend to do 4 or 5 days at a time.

Easiest is to buy an annual pass if you intend to do more than 3 days in the parks. Only one person in the group needs to have the annual pass so then your parking is free.

The second way is to buy shares in Eurodisney which are very cheap. If I remember correctly you need to own 100 shares which are about 30p a share. As a shareholder you can park for free and you can enter the main park via Salon Mickey (the shareholders club) have a cup of coffee and then exit direct into the park with no queuing.

We went at half term and they asked for feedback so I suggested they make the motorhome area more of a feature and put some electric points in and perhaps have a bakers van visit in the mornings like Aires.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Spot on that man that's the way to do it.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for info, I am going next week.

Can anyone give me directions or the name of the car park, I need to head to?

Many Thanks


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

This is the motorhome parking area with the green arrow.

Google Maps

The blue building nearby is the shower area mentioned in the first post.

Down the middle of the carparks there is a travel-ator to get you towards the entrance with minimal walking, however, it plays Disney music from early until late.

Ben


----------



## knightleymlmc (Mar 8, 2013)

*Eurodisney parking 2013*

Hi all
can anyone please tell me what the current situation is regarding overnight parking at Euro Disney, we are looking to visit august 2013


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Nothing hs changed, the info in the previous posts is still coreect as far as I am aware.

I have been there 3 times in the last year, so have pretty up to date experience

Raymond


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Car park costs 30 euros per day (or free with annual pass).

Just for info, we were there over Christmas and had to pay for our first nights parking as we needed to renew our annual passes. We paid 20 euros - not sure why - could be because the water was turned off in winter??

Not much use for the OP who plans to go in August - I'm sure it will be 30 euros again! :?


----------

